
Apple Set to Begin Making iPhones in India by April’s End - ing33k
http://www.bloombergquint.com/technology/apple-set-to-begin-making-iphones-in-india-by-april-s-end
======
dovdovdov
I imagine this Apple shipping a ton of phones from China, then Indians
ejecting and closing the sim tray, and problem solved, off to the local market
it goes! :)

~~~
kmichaels
China is getting more expensive and starting to lose jobs to Indian
manufacturing though.

It will be interesting to see how this pans out. I can imagine manufacturing
in India has a lot of advantages.

~~~
dovdovdov
Hmm true, I also read about that.

China will turn into Russia then (minus the oil), manufacturing for its
domestic market only.

